# Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility: Scotland part 2



## bubblicous

new home ladies happy chatting


----------



## Mummy30

hello how are we all today?? Very quiet in here these days... hmm i wonder why?!?!? ;-)


----------



## peglet

hi everyone.
guessing it's been months since i last posted!!
well would you believe the girls are now reaching 6 months! have no idea where time is going, and we seem to be getting on just dandy. don't get me wrong, it's not easy..... i congratulate myself every night for getting through the day (sometimes even with a glass of wine)........but i'm having such a great time. bubbles adapted so well, she has 'off times' sometimes, but hey we understand, she had us for 4 years before her word was turned upside down...... hope everyone is well.....


----------



## Mummy30

hey peg... wow 6 months already, thats gone sooooo fast.  I dont think anyone understands how difficult it actually is having twins and another child to occupy too.  ive had days where i sit in the corner, sob and do nothing and other days where ive done playdoh, painting, games etc with my two.... i take each day as it comes


----------



## Saffa77

Peg wow 6 months already wow time really does fly!  my 2 are almost 20 months!!!  were has the time gone.  They 2 naughty terrors though and I found that it got harder around 15 months until now as they are non stop and really hard to control them when one is running one way and one the other and they find it a big game!  We are loving NZ and so are the boys there is a massive park just outside our back yard here so they love running around there which is great but wish they would hold my hand and walk with me like that but no they just want to run.  They sleeping great at night at the moment (touchwood) they go from 7-6.45!  which is great.  Would love to have a little girl now too but i have been put on the mirena coil for my endometriosis and its just GREAT!  no periods no pain nothing!  Also dont see me having another baby as would need to go back to my clinic in portugal as they dont do DE here!!! too expensive.  And that would mean paying for travelling to portugal and the treatment which was about 8000 euros and not knowing if its going to work again or not!  so i see it as having 2 happened for a reason as wont be able to have more.  Here in NZ 3 children is normal.  They see me having twins as so easy!  Most people usually have 4 kids.  SOme have 1 child then twins then another child.  They say its the lifestyle here which is so kid friendly.  I always feel bad if i complain about my 2 being naughty as they like have it way worse.

Hi to all else.


Sx


----------



## peglet

Saffa - Thanks for posting about the coil....think i'm headed that way. i knew you had endo and was thinking of it, so it's good to hear that it's working. my endo is slowly creeping back and every month is getting slightly worse. my actual period is heavy just one day, but REALLY heavy...but not to be to disgusting, it's healthy bright red pillarbox red, so i see that as a good sign, but need to do something. so i might give the coil a whirl.

I would love more children, but at 38½ - 7½ getting this far - we know this is it.

Mummy30 - i hear you loud and clear. some days just seem easier than others...... school hols around the corner, i'm starting of thinking of things to do.

xx


----------



## starrynight

Big congrats to twinkle on the birth of her gorgeous little girl           You and dh will be on   

xx


----------



## Bethliz

Wonderful news, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Twinkle


----------



## angelina1976

Huge Huge huge congrats to Twinkle and her little pink bundle. xxxx


----------



## Mummy30

Congratulations twinkle..... i put a notice here too for you xxxx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292139.new#new


----------



## Di39

Huge congratulations Twinkle     
xxx


----------

